
Ask HN: What you automated using Python? - bourn
I am curious. Have you automated any task using Python? Please share link to Python scripts.
======
gargravarr
Fabric is one of my favourite libraries, period. It's a remote deployment and
task scripting library that uses SSH:
[http://www.fabfile.org/](http://www.fabfile.org/) I use it to keep a small
number of Debian VMs updated by simply defining a sudo('apt-get update && apt-
get upgrade') task, then giving Fabric a list of hosts to run the command on,
in parallel. There's infinite other uses, too. Very powerful.

